
Ask HN: What is the perfect IT organizational/team structure? - giggidygig
A question that has intrigued and frustrated me for a long time. What is the perfect IT organization&#x2F;team structure which benefits both the business requirements and those who work within it?<p>Flat hierarchy (ala Valve), full outsourced, small start-up, large multi-leveled corporate, or a hybrid?<p>Or is it possible this perfect mix just doesn&#x27;t exist?
======
aytekin
Small, cross-functional teams that have their own large whiteboards and room
doors that can close.

After trying many other things(remote, open-office) that turned to be the
perfect solution for us. (SaaS B2B Product)

